#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Zen (кино о Догене, в поиске)

## PampKin Head

собственно, ищу

trailer




www.zen.sh

----------

Pema Sonam (09.07.2009), Марица (14.07.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

найдеш дай знать. есть у меня фильм один   такого типа Мандала называется. там тоже какойто японский монах ходит по храмам  и учителям . но он без переода.но он там вроде японской ваджраяны

----------


## Поляков

> Мандала называется. там тоже какойто японский монах ходит по храмам  и учителям . но он без переода.но он там вроде японской ваджраяны


Залить куда-нибудь можете? Это же про знаменитого корейского учителя Вон Хё.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

уверены что про него? пара дней и залью на яндекс диск. дам знать

----------

Fuerth (12.03.2009), Поляков (12.03.2009)

----------


## Sesin

Да, было бы любопытно взглянуть.  :Smilie:  Это я про "Мандалу".

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

он без перевода предупреждаю сразу  :Smilie:   залью в понедельник

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

МАНДАЛА

----------

Sesin (17.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (17.03.2009), Поляков (17.03.2009), Чиффа (17.03.2009)

----------


## Поляков

Спасибо. Может получится перевести.

----------

Чиффа (17.03.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

и мне было бы интересно посмотреть в переводе. кстати может еше что надо так вы свистите у меня много чего есть из буддийского видео

----------

Чиффа (17.03.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> и мне было бы интересно посмотреть в переводе. кстати может еше что надо так вы свистите у меня много чего есть из буддийского видео


К сожалению, не получится: фильм не тот, да еще и на китайском и действительно не про Вон Хё.  :Smilie:  А у меня нет никого на примете, кто мог бы перевести.

То, что вы выложили это китайско-японский фильм 曼荼羅 (Мандала) 1991 года, реж. Teng Wenji.  Там о приключениях каких-то японских тантристов в Китае.

Я же ищу корейский фильм 만다라 (Мандала), 1981 год, реж. Им Квон Тек. Это уже про корейскиго монаха, который до Китая не дошел.  :Big Grin: 

Такие дела.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Дружище я предупреждал что фильм другой и без перевода
могу как компенсацию корейский фильм "Вознесись" могу скинуть.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096778/  есть анг субтитры

----------


## Поляков

> Дружище я предупреждал что фильм другой и без перевода


Зато я с удовольствием посмотрел на картинку. Особенно понравилось, где главный герой бросает лотос и тот улетает в космос, который (космос т.е.) превращается в 3-х мерную мандалу.  :Wink: 

А фильм про корейскую монахиню у меня есть, спасибо.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

а фильм-  Почему Бодхидхарма пришел с запада?

----------


## Поляков

> а фильм-  Почему Бодхидхарма пришел с запада?


Этот тоже есть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

а Привет Дхарма? это так сказать туз из рукава  :Smilie:  
http://www.lovehkfilm.com/panasia/hi_dharma.htm

----------


## Поляков

> а Привет Дхарма? это так сказать туз из рукава  
> http://www.lovehkfilm.com/panasia/hi_dharma.htm


Смотрел.  :Big Grin:

----------


## unsui

> собственно, ищу
> 
> 
> www.zen.sh[/CENTER]


Фильм появился в осле.
Можно скачать здесь: http://injp.info/ru/film/dzen
Но вот постинги мои удаляют модераторы за "пиратский спам" :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

с переводом?

не работает эта ссылка

----------


## unsui

Там написано японский без перевода...
Вообще фильм только два дня как выложен. Сегодня вечером только собирался качнуть попробовать.. Сам еще не проверял, рабочая или нет. :Confused: 
 Ну прошу извинить за дезинформацию.. :Confused:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

а торентах есть?

----------


## unsui

> с переводом?
> 
> не работает эта ссылка


хм... вполне рабочая ссылка.. осел качает.

----------

ullu (09.07.2009)

----------


## ullu

Да. заработала.

----------


## PampKin Head

> собственно, ищу
> 
> 
> www.zen.sh[/CENTER]


http://www.damipan.com/file/2TC7dmL.html

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Да. заработала.


но очень медленно. сутки качаю скачал лишь 40 %

----------


## Кумо

> http://www.damipan.com/file/2TC7dmL.html


Низкий поклон, господин Тыковка)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

КУМО ТЫ СМОГ ДОКАЧАТЬ?

----------


## Кумо

> КУМО ТЫ СМОГ ДОКАЧАТЬ?


Неа, сбрасывается на отметке в 2,7 мб  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perevod

http://v.ku6.com/show/8rRssQb-xf5dmnuM.html

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Неа, сбрасывается на отметке в 2,7 мб


ТОЖ САМОЕ :Mad:  ХОРОШО БРАТ ПЕРЕВОД ССЫЛКУ ДАЛ (ХОТЬ ОНЛАЙН ПОСМОТРИМ)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

СКАЧАЛ В MP4 ФОРМАТЕ СКОРО ВЫЛОЖУ НА ЯНДЕКС ДИСК

----------


## Ноки

И здесь http://bt.avistaz.com/details.php?id...3efa856e72bddf
торрент и по моему с японскими субтитрами

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

СКАЧАЛ И ВЫЛОЖИЛ. КОМУ НАДО ОБРАЩАЙТЕСЬ В ЛИЧКУ. ДАМ АДРЕС ОТКУДА СКАЧАТЬ

----------

Pema Sonam (14.07.2009), Саша П. (16.07.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

На каком языке скачанное?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> На каком языке скачанное?


на оригинале. японский

----------

Сергей Муай (15.07.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://oldtradition.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=666 , пост 2 [где искать eng subs]

----------


## Arch

Нашел и скачал в торренте с русской озвучкой и русскими титрами.
Если еще актуально, могу закачать на яндекс...!?

----------

Ната (19.10.2009), Юй Кан (17.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Дзен / Zen (2009) DVDRip 
Продолжительность: 02:07:28
Перевод: Любительский (одноголосый)
Субтитры: Русские

Качать придётся с Рапидшары.

----------

Юань Дин (18.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

На http://torrents.ru в поиске забейте: Дзен / Zen (Банмэй Такахаси / Banmei Takahashi) и найдете в разном качестве, валом.

----------


## Кумо

Деревянное какое-то кино, по-моему  :Smilie:

----------

Илия (19.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, и монтаж плохой, и перевод, местами... %)

----------

Илия (19.10.2009)

----------


## Arch

Ну не знаю. Мне фильм очень понравился.

----------


## Юй Кан

Нормально. Так и бывает: разные люди воспринимают одно и то же по-разному.
Иначе не стал бы давать линк, раз мне кино не глянулось. :)

----------


## Arch

Вообщем раз 5 пытался закачать на яндекс - прерывается загрузка то на 11%, то на 25%, причем пробовал и через IE и через FireFox.
Так что, если что, 
скачал отсюда: http://nnm-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=134242

----------

